

A Facebook App For Offering Giveaways & Contests - Giveawayappfb
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=289264554441128

======
Giveawayappfb
I was sick and tired of every page I'm a fan of running a contest with
absolutely no structure. Not to mention all the violations to the facebook
promotion guidelines they commit.

<http://www.facebook.com/promotions_guidelines.php>

So I built an app for pages to offer giveaways.

